
Social media rituals: The uses of celebrity death in digital culture [pdf] - longdefeat
https://eprints.qut.edu.au/112212/1/Burgess%20Mitchell%20%26%20Mu%CC%88nch%20-%20Uses%20of%20Celebrity%20Death%20in%20Digital%20Culture%20final.pdf
======
barce
tl;dr - The death of someone famous and the social media around that is
relatively troll free.

